
Elasticache with Python, or how to stop worrying and love HAProxy - dosh
https://medium.com/@Sendbird/elasticache-for-python-production-payloads-or-how-we-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-haproxy-e55f2f7309a0
======
taf2
You can have haproxy also check that the replica instance is in sync with the
master via an xinetd service that checks the redis status. This way as you do
maintenance and take nodes out of the balancer and add them back in you don’t
end up having a window of stale out of date data

------
jeongjinku
It’s a shame that AWS Elasticache still doesn’t support reader endpoints.

